# 11 Spetsnaz Weapons



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those interested in Ruskie firearms.....

Weapons used by Russia's elite Spetsnaz operators - Business Insider


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> For those interested in Ruskie firearms.....
> 
> Weapons used by Russia's elite Spetsnaz operators - Business Insider


I'm sorry but we are going to have to investigate you now!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Love to have a SVD Dragunov


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I would like to know about tbeir 9mm pistol


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They seem to appreciate the usefullness of subsonic 9mm. Do they have a version of our .45 ACP, I wonder.


----------

